# Practice Posting >  Welding Wedges

## cognitdiss

I've done this same thing using screw jacks, bridge jacks, but most of the time these would have done the job. Nice & simple...

----------


## Jon

This looks good. Post in the main Homemade Tools forum when ready please: https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/homemade-tools/

----------

